

Facebook blocked API access to Ping, Apple removed feature after launch - andreyf
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20100902/facebook-blocked-api-access-to-ping-after-failure-to-strike-agreement-so-apple-removed-feature-after-launch/

======
andre3k1
It comes down to money. Yes Facebook is gracious enough to allow third-parties
access to its data via API, but when the third-party is as large as Apple it
is going to want some money from them to cover the costs of serving up all
that data.

In my opinion, Facebook has every right to ask Apple for some cash. Hopefully
they can work something out and we can all move on abandoning our last.fm
accounts :/

